# Rendezvous' dry rib seasoning



## mikeintn (Aug 6, 2007)

Hey all,

I was wandering around the local Sam's Club today, looking at the various spices they had, when I glanced up at the top shelf and thought "Oh Sweet Mother of all things Good in Life!!"  There on the top shelf was Charlie Vergo's Rendezvous dry rib seasoning!!  And only $1.81 per container!!  Hmmmm..I foresee another trip to Sam's to get more, say, tomorrow??
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I've got a family gathering in two weeks where I'm going to be smoking two or three butts and 5 racks of babybacks, and this will come in very handy.  I just wanted to let my fellow smokers know, in case you wanted to go grab a container or two yourself.

(BTW, for those who have never had the pleasure, Charlie Vergo's Rendezvous restaurant is a legend in Memphis.  Most of the waiters have worked there for decades.  They're known for their Memphis-style dry ribs. I always tell everyone at work that I never go to Memphis on Monday.  When they ask why, I tell them "Because the Rendezvous is closed on Monday".  My mouth's watering just thinking about them now
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 )


----------



## az_redneck (Aug 6, 2007)

I just saw a show on the Travel Channel this evening on BBQ and I believe they were mentioned when Memphis was talked about in the program. You might just have to buy it all and sell it in the Classified Section so all of us can partake in this rub of the gods..


----------



## doc (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice! I am gonna have to check that  out... 

The woman and I are planning a trip that way for Memphis in May, she's got friends up there and of course I must pay my respects to the King since I'll be in the neighborhood. Rendezvous and the Interstate BBQ are definately in the itinerary. 

Anyone else plan a vacation around food??? 
I think I have a problem


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 6, 2007)

i've eaten there... the other 2 places to eat in memphis are corky's & city diner on beale st.(they're both on that show)- ya also gotta see the march of the ducks @ the peabody..... memphis is a great town.


----------



## doc (Aug 6, 2007)

For sure, the woman wants to stay there @ the Peabody, told her if she's buyin'... got one here in Orl but its in the tourist district, really pushes the limit for us natives.

BTW, I am planning on eating nothing but BBQ the whole time, I'll be sure to hit those spots up too.
Yeah that cant be healthy can it?


----------



## mikeintn (Aug 7, 2007)

I went back to Sam's today, and started kicking myself - all of the seasoning on the shelf was gone!  I started walking around, looking at unopened pallets, cussing under my breath for not getting more yesterday, when I spied an unopened pallet of seasoning....well, it was unopened before I got to it..
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Picked up three more shakers/containers for future use, and a couple of butts to boot.  $1.34/lb for the butts was hard to pass up.  

I agree wholeheartedly about the ducks at the Peabody.  Get there early though, as there's usually a crowd to watch them waddle from the elevator to the fountain.


----------



## kennyp1114 (Dec 18, 2014)

Doc said:


> Nice! I am gonna have to check that out...
> 
> 
> The woman and I are planning a trip that way for Memphis in May, she's got friends up there and of course I must pay my respects to the King since I'll be in the neighborhood. Rendezvous and the Interstate BBQ are definately in the itinerary.
> ...


----------



## kennyp1114 (Dec 18, 2014)

Sorry i didn't see the date this was posted. Hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## foamheart (Dec 18, 2014)

kennyp1114 said:


> Doc said:
> 
> 
> > Nice! I am gonna have to check that out...
> ...





kennyp1114 said:


> Sorry i didn't see the date this was posted. Hope you enjoyed it.


<Chuckles>

It would not be so funny if we hadn't all done it at one time or another.


----------



## kennyp1114 (Dec 18, 2014)

kennyp1114 said:


> Doc said:
> 
> 
> > Nice! I am gonna have to check that out...
> ...


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 18, 2014)

good thing is.. the OP is still around..  he was just on a couple of days ago ... maybe he will chime in...


----------



## kennyp1114 (Dec 18, 2014)

You never know.


----------

